
Daring Fireball: Homage vs. Rip-Off - rkudeshi
http://daringfireball.net/2012/09/homage_vs_ripoff
======
ericcholis
There is a bit of a struggle here for me, on one hand, I can see how the
argument of "inspiration" is valid. On the other, Ive is treated like some
design god, when in reality he's an homage pro.

~~~
dagw
"great artists steal"

------
mtgx
I don't think Apple would feel "homage" in any way, even if others only get
"inspired" by their work.

~~~
Steko
Apple probably looks at products like Tony Fadell's Nest as homages. It's a
ripoff when it's the same product.

When I make a computer that evokes your toaster that's an homage. When I make
a laptop that's a complete design clone of your laptop that's a ripoff.

~~~
retrogradeorbit
Yes, exactly. That's why Gruber is wrong (as usual) and it is "rip-off" in
both samsung/apple and apple/braun cases. For example, both ET44 and Apple
Calc are calculators. Both the T3 and the iPod are portable music players.

~~~
zts
Alternatively, the ET44 is a portable electronic device, Apple Calc is a piece
of software. The T3 is a radio receiver, the iPod is a stored music decoder.

Why not point out that the T1000 is a radio, and the PowerMac contains
bluetooth and wlan radios? Or that both are electronic devices?

By all means, argue that the distinctions don't matter (and that the distance
in time excuses nothing), but putting these examples in the same box as the
Apple/Samsung ones is surely disingenuous.

